# 𝗔𝗿𝗲 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗧𝗿𝘂𝘁𝗵 𝗧𝗲𝗹𝗹𝗲𝗿, 𝗪𝗵𝗮𝘁 𝗜𝘀 𝗬𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗙𝗮𝗺𝗶𝗹𝘆 𝗥𝗼𝗹𝗲 𝗗𝘆𝗻𝗮𝗺𝗶𝗰�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

��


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

I am the truth teller for sure. Sometimes they call me the voice of reason. I also act as the mediator from time to time for small disputes. Although when things get too heated I retreat so I am not that great of a mediator. 🤷‍♀️

My older brother is the golden child. He always got excellent grades and always did right by his responsibilities. He is an ESTJ.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Truth teller, I call everyone out on their shit and it's not the best quality to have since it starts fights....

Also, why do you upload the selfie of you all the time? What relevance does it have to this LOL.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

mug_cake said:


> I am the truth teller for sure. Sometimes they call me the voice of reason. I also act as the mediator from time to time for small disputes. Although when things get too heated I retreat so I am not that great of a mediator. 🤷‍♀️
> 
> My older brother is the golden child. He always got excellent grades and always did right by his responsibilities. He is an ESTJ.


That's odd, I did horrible in primary school and would get in trouble because I wanted to dick around (public school sucks in general, so I think I was bored at school by the material and honestly too smart for it).


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I like how secure attachment is listed as one of the options up there, haha.
And amongst those few options, I'm more like the scapegoat.


----------



## Rivaloo (Nov 19, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Also, why do you upload the selfie of you all the time? What relevance does it have to this LOL.


it's INSANELY relevant... I mean I don't know in what direct way either but I'm optimistic in assuming there is some subliminal relevance here.. plus its a nice picture ofc!


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Rivaloo said:


> it's INSANELY relevant... I mean I don't know in what direct way either but I'm optimistic in assuming there is some subliminal relevance here.. plus its a nice picture ofc!


It is a LOVELY picture.


----------



## Rivaloo (Nov 19, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> It is a LOVELY picture.


NOOO... IT"S aSTUN eng piktoR!


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Rivaloo said:


> NOOO... IT"S aSTUN eng piktoR!


Stunning and iconic!


----------



## Rivaloo (Nov 19, 2021)

it's..it..ITS GORJUZZ AHHHH ok ok ill stop now but ye its nice


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Truth teller, I call everyone out on their shit and it's not the best quality to have since it starts fights....
> Also, why do you upload the selfie of you all the time? What relevance does it have to this LOL.











*Yes dear one, thats not my selfie, it's just someone in my likeness. The smiling woman image I use it as a way to create Welcomeness, playfulness. Basically like an emoji. It is not me dear. *

Edit;
LOL why same post twice below...How did that happen??


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Truth teller, I call everyone out on their shit and it's not the best quality to have since it starts fights....
> Also, why do you upload the selfie of you all the time? What relevance does it have to this LOL.











*Yes dear one, thats not my selfie, it's just someone in my likeness. The smiling woman image I use it as a way to create Welcomeness, playfulness. Basically like an emoji. It is not me dear.*


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn’t even know this term until now. Neither did my daughter.

My eldest daughter always insists my mom is a narcissist. And she was just discussing with me how I’m strange in the family because I get dissed the most but I very rarely engage.

Also interestingly enough I was just giving my daughter a speech about how important it is to recognize the difference in battles vs wars. And identifying idiosyncrasies all people have and identifying that you can’t control others but only your reaction to them.

Interestingly as well my daughter was saying that she believes I’m a target for both my mother as well my daughters dad because she said she thinks they are narcissists. But then I was like well I don’t get why I am. As Im the most disengaged and usually refuse to take the bait and engage or take on the battles they provoke with people. And I was saying Im not a threat because both of those people care about money and status so much which I do not compete or jeopardize either. But she said it doesn’t matter she said their biggest threat because I know what they are.

Im not sure what I think about it. I still don’t get why they’re competing against someone who isn’t competing with them 🤣. And is not a threat.

But My daughter is convinced it’s because I see thru each of those people who are both completely unrelated. Again tho that is strange my siblings are far more combative and never pick their battles with our mom. I really rarely bother. She and I have had the least amount of fights because I don’t engage or let her upset me with small stuff. My siblings get triggered by small stuff. But of all of us siblings I’m the explosive one who if goes beast it’s next level shit. So while few and far between I’m the one who has had the worst blow out if/when I blow.

My baby sis who reads about narcissists all the time thinks I was the family scapegoat. I’ve always assumed it was because our family was blended and each of my parents were so busy winning and competing for the affections of my siblings against their other parents they felt they could afford to take a back seat with me. My baby sis was later displaced from her role as golden child when our mom had our brother when my sis was 12. That fucked her up a lot. It didn’t really change my life that much either way 🤷🏻‍♀️🤣 as far as my position.

I was hit often for looking at my mother wrong. I knew I couldn’t roll my eye or sigh wrong etc. This was weekly from ages 8 and up. I couldn’t even tell you on two hands how many bloody noses I had as a child because of being hit across the face for looking at my mother wrong.

My mom really didn’t hit my sister in younger years even though she was actually more argumentative but I just assumed it was because of my sisters dad not being in the home direct. My mom started to hit my sister more after our brother was born. By that point I really was very emotionally removed from the family though just because I was 15+ and off doing my own thing more.

But also my mom has this need to get adoration from teenagers so she was trying to redeem herself with me and party with my friends and me etc. so then it switched to my sister. Doesn’t mean I never got hit. But it wasn’t weekly it slowed down to probably every two weeks and then every month or so. And it increased for my sister to weekly and then at one point daily because she fought our mom back verbally more.

My mom used to get really mad at me because I looked sad and mock me always showing my emotions on my face. Saying I was weak for it.

I went to therapy for 3 years for this because I didn’t want to turn into our mom. I guess I’m relieved that everyone in the family thinks I’m opposite to my mom and that my sister more closely is likened to her. 😅 Whew. I kid. Actually my sister I believe has never married or had children I think because she has been likened to our mom. My sis is not a narcissist though. She’s deeply sensitive. Like I said she went from the golden child to the scapegoat. I was the truth teller just by existing but later did become the scapegoat like the video said.

As adults my sis became our moms security until she became the scapegoat again

My bro has always been the golden child

And I’ve been the truth teller mostly as an adult. But again usually I’m the least engaged. It’s my face that says enough or my eyes


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I primarily function as the voice of reason.


----------

